# Career advice - I want to work 6-8 months/year



## stereOMantra (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey all. I have just started learning the carpentry trade, from about October on. I've been going to school once a week and working as a laborer the other four days. I will be moving to New Zealand this summer (possibly permanently) and hope to do an apprenticeship in carpentry there. 

My main question is what comes after that. I don't want to work 48-50 weeks of the year for my whole life. I want to be able to choose my work hours and my vacations, and kind of come and go as I choose. I don't know a ton about the industry yet, but as far as I know that would kind of lend itself to being a subcontractor. I haven't reached the point of doing any kind of finish work, but I was thinking some kind of specialty in finishing would be a cool thing to get into. Especially if I could subcontract and work whenever I wanted. 

I know it will take time to get to the point where I am comfortable enough in my skills to do this. Maybe I could steer my apprenticeship towards my specialty? Maybe even being a building inspector or something.

So in short, any advice anyone has as far as career paths I can take, specialties I can get into, how I can make this feasible, etc would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Work as a set carpenter in the movies. 

You're not going to be able to maintain a client base taking off half of the year. People need you to be available.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Roofing. I can live comfortably off of 2-3 jobs a month.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

You want to come and go as you choose? Be a hippy, not a contractor.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

stereOMantra said:


> Hey all. I have just started learning the carpentry trade, from about October on. I've been going to school once a week and working as a laborer the other four days. I will be moving to New Zealand this summer (possibly permanently) and hope to do an apprenticeship in carpentry there.
> 
> My main question is what comes after that. I don't want to work 48-50 weeks of the year for my whole life. I want to be able to choose my work hours and my vacations, and kind of come and go as I choose. I don't know a ton about the industry yet, but as far as I know that would kind of lend itself to being a subcontractor. I haven't reached the point of doing any kind of finish work, but I was thinking some kind of specialty in finishing would be a cool thing to get into. Especially if I could subcontract and work whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


If we knew that do you think we'd be doing what we do now? :blink:

Become a teacher, they have 3 months off in the summer.


----------



## stereOMantra (Apr 23, 2016)

Well I didn't think I'd get these responses. 

Roofing is a good suggestion, just not particularly interesting to me.

I'm sure there's a way to do this in certain areas. I'm not asking to make a ton of money, I just want to take only the jobs I want. Maybe be a sub for a guy for a few projects in a row, take a few off, then get back to him when I return. That doesn't sound like an impossible endeavor.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Doing it like that, with no experience and contacts in the trades... You go the not a lot of money part down.

Seriously though, you need to work your ass off for 10 years or so and have a very rare skillset. High end timber framing, log homes, tree houses, etc. It will be nearly impossible to just kind of work when you want and have anything some one else may need.

Just work as a laborer for a temp service.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Bro chillax. I got the ticket. Build decks dude. Killer, Cali and Robert do nothing but decks.(sorry if I left anyone out).

Simple decks, summer gig man. Slap up a couple a month, get a tan, grab life by the balls. 

Chill out in the winter months, hang 10 on the hill side and coast.

Boys? That's how you hang, right? If you look at their work, you can tell they're just making gravy and looking for some time off. (Seriously check out they're great work).

(Tongue planted firmly in cheek, total respect to my decking bros).


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

stereOMantra said:


> Hey all. I have just started learning the carpentry trade, from about October on. I've been going to school once a week and working as a laborer the other four days. I will be moving to New Zealand this summer (possibly permanently) and hope to do an apprenticeship in carpentry there.
> 
> My main question is what comes after that. I don't want to work 48-50 weeks of the year for my whole life. I want to be able to choose my work hours and my vacations, and kind of come and go as I choose. I don't know a ton about the industry yet, but as far as I know that would kind of lend itself to being a subcontractor. I haven't reached the point of doing any kind of finish work, but I was thinking some kind of specialty in finishing would be a cool thing to get into. Especially if I could subcontract and work whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


You need to clarify for me why do you wanna work 6 to 8 mos only. Do you wanna travel the other 6 mos a year see the world, etc, or live in a grass hut and fish live off the land the other half a year?

I don't know too many jobs in the construction world that afford that lifestyle. 

If you sub for a guy than say I'm out for 4 months , you think you'll be the first guy he calls after 4 months or the other guy who's been busting his hump day in and out making him money? 

You could start a Co. And grow it to where it's self sustaining , bit that isn't gonna happen overnight. Your initial post doesn't imply to me that you'd have an interest in working to do that.

Not trying to be snarky , but no that it is not feasible. 

If you figure it out bottle it and sell it.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

You'll probably take a lot of flack for such a question, considering how hard the work is and for how little people in the trades actually make, but if you're going to dream, you might as well dream big. 

I only know two people who operate like this. One did one or two additions year then takes off and lives on his bicycle for 4-6 months. Best carpenter I've ever met and frugal like you wouldn't believe, worked in the same ultra-rich neighborhood for 10 years. The other runs a very large snow removal company, but he'll probably work as many hours in the winter as most do all year. 

Most in this trade work tirelessly at fostering relationships, be it clients, other contractors, subcontractors, employees, or with anyone who will put their name out there for them, being out of the loop for any length of time really hurts that network a lot. I'm not saying your dream isn't possible, but if you want to live comfortably and have that lifestyle you have to become exceptional at something, not good or great, exceptional.... either that or be content with eating rice and living in a tent.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

stereOMantra said:


> Well I didn't think I'd get these responses.
> 
> What you thought you'd get answers from those who have found that to be very unrealistic in the real world, with a wife-kids house, vehicle payments?????
> 
> ...


Not impossible, also very non traditional. Not because it's tradition but because it's kind of impractical for just about everyone.


Give it a whirl :thumbsup: 

Youi'll find out if it works for you or not. I'd bet you'll know pretty fast too.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

You sound like a true go getter.


----------



## mtb (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree that maintaining work relationships becomes difficult. think there are two ways to do it. Either be very frugal and don't expect to make much money. Did that myself before I had kids. Or be very fugal while working your ass off now to build capital and go into building a couple spec houses a year down the road. 

If you just want to work seasonally and not earn much, there are better places to do it than the trades though. I used to work for the national parks and I hear ski resorts are good seasonal employment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stereOMantra (Apr 23, 2016)

RossDesignBuild said:


> You sound like a true go getter.


I am a go getter. This is about me wanting to travel and see the world a lot more than the standard 2-4 weeks a year. And I am looking for ways to achieve that. Maybe I struck a nerve with everyone because it seems like I want an easy path to work half the year. I'm entirely willing to work as hard as I can to reach this point, going into my early to mid 30s or even later until I can afford this lifestyle.

I know how important contacts and connections are. Hopefully I'll be able to find people in NZ who understand where I want to go in the long term.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

stereOMantra said:


> I am a go getter. This is about me wanting to travel and see the world a lot more than the standard 2-4 weeks a year. And I am looking for ways to achieve that. Maybe I struck a nerve with everyone because it seems like I want an easy path to work half the year. I'm entirely willing to work as hard as I can to reach this point, going into my early to mid 30s or even later until I can afford this lifestyle.
> 
> I know how important contacts and connections are. Hopefully I'll be able to find people in NZ who understand where I want to go in the long term.


If you had started out with this post you would have gotten a much better response.

That is totally doable. Just make sure you tune your skill set to be very valuable.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

stereOMantra said:


> I am a go getter. This is about me wanting to travel and see the world a lot more than the standard 2-4 weeks a year. And I am looking for ways to achieve that. Maybe I struck a nerve with everyone because it seems like I want an easy path to work half the year. I'm entirely willing to work as hard as I can to reach this point, going into my early to mid 30s or even later until I can afford this lifestyle.
> 
> I know how important contacts and connections are. Hopefully I'll be able to find people in NZ who understand where I want to go in the long term.


stereOMantra.... think of it this way... you're in the STARTING phase of your career in carpentry and expecting to be able to work in essence part-time and make a living as a sub to be able to support not only your living expenses but TRAVEL on top of this while at the same time competing against full-timers who have DECADES of experience over you, contacts, customers, etc...

It's kind of like you saying that you'd like to be an iron-man competitor because you just started jogging a few months ago but only want to train when it suits you... life doesn't work that way... you're not even aware of the pitfalls of such a plan, and it's the reason why guys who have been running the "race" already for years are responding the way they are as hopefully you are starting to see...

Sub-contracting is in itself a challenge, never mind a brand new guy just starting out...

While I am not one to stamp down on anyone's dream and/or thinking outside the box, on what basis do you think a GC would even take a chance on you working on their project with only a few months dabbling working as a laborer, when they have access to guys with much more experience? No Contractor is even going to apprentice someone with a PT mentality... it's an investment for them and they have to schedule and plan their projects based on the resources they have on hand (which includes labor)...

If you are truly getting ready to start a sub contracting business while at the same time moving to a new area, you REALLY need to re-consider what you are saying and think it through... because I will tell you a little secret... if you can show how a person who just started in the trades with very little experience can move to a new city, set up a sub-contractor business, able to garner the contacts and business, supplier relations, etc. and be able to work when they want, and actually PROVE that you can do it, you can be a very rich man...

The only way I can see something like that being remotely possible at this stage of your beginning career is if you're living at home with mom & dad and your living expenses are next to nothing and you can find a desperate GC to apprentice you because you're PT mentality fits with their inability to maintain a labor force... 

You're now telling us you're willing to work into your mid-30's to achieve this, and that is the key... THROW yourself into learning about not only construction but sub-contracting... a realized dream is a plan you can build on... but the secret to you achieving this goal IMHO, is to MAXIMIZE your youth and start saving as much money as you can and live BELOW your means...

I hope you read it with the spirit intended... Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

I ran into a custom home builder and re-modeller once. He worked for 6 months on a project, then took 6 months off to sail his boat all over the world. 

So it can be done. In my example the guy put in 25+ years of "bust ass" before he got to that point. He was 50 years old at the time I met him. He was smart, built a reputation and banked off it.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah it's possible I could probably get away with taking a few months off. I'd be paying unemployment , my guys would hate me and prb find new jobs and I'd be back to square one when I returned.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I havent left the city for more than three days since 2010 in order to keep work coming in and service repeat clients. 


Op could move to Massachusetts and work 7 months a year. Hed get November through March off pretty reliably.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Metro M & L said:


> I havent left the city for more than three days since 2010 in order to keep work coming in and service repeat clients.
> 
> 
> Op could move to Massachusetts and work 7 months a year. Hed get November through March off pretty reliably.


Whether he wants to or not :laughing:


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Metro M & L said:


> I havent left the city for more than three days since 2010 in order to keep work coming in and service repeat clients.
> 
> 
> Op could move to Massachusetts and work 7 months a year. Hed get November through March off pretty reliably.


Tough to stay busy here in the winter. Plowing and roof raking if it gets real bad.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

stereOMantra said:


> , I just want to take only the jobs I want. Maybe be a sub for a guy for a few projects in a row, take a few off, then get back to him when I return. That doesn't sound like an impossible endeavor.


Not impossible at all, it just takes many years of hard work to get there. You want to work half a year and take the other half off....that chit is not happening overnight. Put in your time, earn your stripes, save your money.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Another one that want's to start near the top of the ladder because they went to school for their trade.

Work your butt off for 3-5 years at 50-70 hours a week including some weekend to make the business viable and then when it become close to self sustaining then you can talk about lowering your hours.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I think most of us here could do this but don't want to admit it. Those struggling to make ends meet probably have a nicer car, nicer house, eat nicer food and drink nicer drinks than they need to to stay alive. 5 years ago I lived just fine on half what I make now (adjusted for inflation).

It's all about matching your lifestyle to your income. After that, yes, you need to have a system to keep work coming in for when you're ready to get back to it. Plenty of guys here are booked 6 months out. Your clients don't need to know that 6 months is a vacation.


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

Find a trade or specialty that you enjoy and every day will be like time off


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

When I first started out that was kind of why I went into business for myself so I could have free time to do the outdoor activities i liked.... climbing and kayaking. First few years were great I had no bills, kinda worked part time and was able to get away a lot. The difference is it was mostly long weekends not 6 months off at a time.

The problem with your strategy is you cannot time the demand for work. Some weeks are slow other busy. If you are going to work for yourself taking off for 6 months will be very tough on growing a business.
As an employee a boss will not like your plan.

If your young and want to travel and "experience life" go for it now. No one is going to sit on their death bed and remember all those days i worked! find a way..


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Don't forget that being a subcontractor means running a business. That means insurance, accounting, sometimes licenses... the whole 9 yards. Running a business for half a year is not cost effective, as much of your overhead is fixed. (The alternative, of course, is playing it loose and getting paid in cash, but there's too many problems with that to even start to describe them.)

That aside, my best suggestion is that you become a hotshot framer in the next 10 years and then switch gears. Work 60 hours a week and save money like a monster. You might make relationships that carry through to your half on/half off lifestyle. (And the overhead for framing is relatively modest, compared to how you'd be equipped if you were a trim carpenter.) Of course, if you're still trying to do this when you're 50, your body will have completely given up on you.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Become highly desirable so that you can set your terms for when you work and for how much.
How do you do that working half as much as everyone else? I have no idea.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Marry a sugar momma and then you won't have to work other then to please her.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

stereOMantra said:


> Hey all. I have just started learning the carpentry trade, from about October on. I've been going to school once a week and working as a laborer the other four days. I will be moving to New Zealand this summer (possibly permanently) and hope to do an apprenticeship in carpentry there.
> 
> My main question is what comes after that. I don't want to work 48-50 weeks of the year for my whole life. I want to be able to choose my work hours and my vacations, and kind of come and go as I choose. I don't know a ton about the industry yet, but as far as I know that would kind of lend itself to being a subcontractor. I haven't reached the point of doing any kind of finish work, but I was thinking some kind of specialty in finishing would be a cool thing to get into. Especially if I could subcontract and work whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to envision at least one person who does this and would still be in demand to me. Can't think of one. I had a tile guy who took off to the Caribbean for a few months every year. I'm not even interested in giving him work anymore, since it was more about him. It gets old fast. Same for one plumber. Once he played hard-to-get or was too busy, I just moved on and don't plan on going backward. Same for a particular landscaper I had. They don't need me, then I don't need them.

I hope you find what you're looking for, but don't be surprised if others don't play along.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I'm trying to envision at least one person who does this and would still be in demand to me. Can't think of one. I had a tile guy who took off to the Caribbean for a few months every year. I'm not even interested in giving him work anymore, since it was more about him. It gets old fast. Same for one plumber. Once he played hard-to-get or was too busy, I just moved on and don't plan on going backward. Same for a particular landscaper I had. They don't need me, then I don't need them.
> 
> I hope you find what you're looking for, but don't be surprised if others don't play along.


You're right, this doesn't work so well for people who work for GCs. It might work if you do work for HOs, or if your work is purely seasonal.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

First, do some damn research. New Zealand mandates 4 weeks of paid vacation per year. 

Also, I would say that their culture is very focused on a good work/life balance. When I lived their I was able to take an additional 9 weeks of unpaid leave each year to travel. 

And finally, don't be such a lazy ass. If you want to work and travel and money isn't a huge deal then pick fruit and wait tables in whatever country you are in at the time. At least that way you learn more about the cultures and have a fuller experience.

I will say that you could probably just quit a job every six months in Christchurch for a few more years. They are pretty hard up for skilled trades.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

wrong forum..... Bartendertalk.com:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Defenestrate said:


> Don't forget that being a subcontractor means running a business. That means insurance, accounting, sometimes licenses... the whole 9 yards. Running a business for half a year is not cost effective, as much of your overhead is fixed. (The alternative, of course, is playing it loose and getting paid in cash, but there's too many problems with that to even start to describe them.)
> 
> That aside, my best suggestion is that you become a hotshot framer in the next 10 years and then switch gears. Work 60 hours a week and save money like a monster. You might make relationships that carry through to your half on/half off lifestyle. (And the overhead for framing is relatively modest, compared to how you'd be equipped if you were a trim carpenter.) Of course, if you're still trying to do this when you're 50, your body will have completely given up on you.


How is the overhead for a framer more modest than that of a finish carpenter?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

This is doable. Its more about what you spend then what you earn. If I were to pursue this I would do so as an exterior painter because I feel I could sell it as I traveled or windows because it pays very well. I have a relative who has lived like this for a long time and ended up very wealthy while he was at it. He made a lot of contacts and ended up with strange opportunities. Having a family is what causes most of us to live like squares.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Warren said:


> How is the overhead for a framer more modest than that of a finish carpenter?


Badly worded on my part... I was thinking tools.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Have hammer will travel read the card of a man.......


----------



## stereOMantra (Apr 23, 2016)

CPMKW said:


> First, do some damn research. New Zealand mandates 4 weeks of paid vacation per year.
> 
> Also, I would say that their culture is very focused on a good work/life balance. When I lived their I was able to take an additional 9 weeks of unpaid leave each year to travel.
> 
> ...


I know this. Believe me, I wouldn't move to a new country without doing a little bit of research. I said I wanted 3-6 months of vacation a year, not one. But I do think it's great that you found an employer who would let you do that, I'm hoping I will be able to do the same. 

I don't want to wander around traveling like some vagabond doing ****ty jobs like fruit picking. It would serve me best to work as a carpenter at my home base (Christchurch) for a majority of the year to be able to afford to travel to these places without working while there. It'd also provide more structure and certainty that way.


Appreciate everyone's advice


----------



## PAS INC (Apr 24, 2016)

Mr OP,

There are plenty of jobs that you can work 8 mo per yr. or less. This will also depend on the climate you live in. Here in NY most equipment operators, Labors, Blacktop, concrete guys etc this is all they work because of the winter.

A good suggestion would be heavy highway, Meaning were they are building roads bridges etc. The guys collect unemployment while laid off and survive just fine. In the building end of construction Carpenter etc. You are more likely to work winters.

These jobs shut down for the most part besides a select few that do the pipe work etc. My construction end of my biz is in sleep mode every winter. We do bid snow and ice management in the winter months.

The operating engineers or Laborers are always looking for apprentices. You only need 1100 hrs for a pension credit and can collect pension with 25yrs of service. Good luck.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would have enjoyed this thread much more if the first post had started with the OP saying how he/she found a way to only work 6-8 months a year.

Instead, I read somebody asking a bunch of guys that bust their humps 5-6-7 days a week to earning a good living for them and their families how to do it differently.

It's like asking a beaver how to cut down a tree without using your teeth.

bizarro


----------



## MonsieurBon (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm shocked at the hostility and resentment in these responses. Honestly everyone sounds a bit envious of such a life choice. Almost like "if I can't get that much time off, why should he?"

My understanding of NZ culture is that people are a lot more modest and a lot less competitive.

Just because everyone buys into a capitalist system that places little value in how you spend your time outside of work, doesn't mean people who don't want to do that are "lazy" or "hippies."

I worked in corporate IT for almost 20 years with no more than 2 weeks off per year. My co-workers always gave me a hard time about "working to live instead of living to work." They all have crushing debt from giant houses and new cars, and will work those jobs in misery until they die. I quit my job last year to work part time at a suicide crisis line, do IT consulting, and frame houses while going to school. After school I plan to work 3 days a week, spending the rest of my time outdoors, kayaking, hiking, camping, and running our farm.

What you want is doable. Don't let other people s*** on your dream. Decks sounded like a great suggestion.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm shocked at the hostility in your response.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Defenestrate said:


> Badly worded on my part... I was thinking tools.


Even with tools I think it is still a wash at best.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Just to provide a different perspective. Your best answers will come from people who have done what you are aspiring to do. They may or may not come from the ranks of carpenters or other building trades.I have known a handful of people that have done / are doing what you want to do.

Travel is an extremely interesting way to expand ones perspective.Perhaps,asking people who have never done it,don't believe,it can be done,wish they did,or are possibly a bit more than a little jealous of your dream are the wrong ones to ask.


Here is a little story about dreams.A while back (in the depression) A young kid who was born and raised in a trailer court was close to finishing high school. One of his teachers assigned the class to write an essay on what they were going to do with their life after graduating and what they were going to accomplish in life. This young man wrote a long essay explaining he was going to be a expert trainer,and one day own a 150 acre horse farm in California.


On the appointed day,he turned in his essay to the teacher along with his classmates. Several days later,the graded papers were returned to the students.This one young man found in red letters a great big F on the top of the page. When class was over and they were leaving the room,the teacher stopped the young man in the doorway. The student then commenced to ask the teacher,"why the F,was my sentence structure done poorly,did I misspell words,did I punctuate incorrectly ? The teacher answered with a resounding no to all of those questions. The young man then asked "then why the great big F on my paper. The teacher they went on to explain,"'cause what was to be written was supposed to be possible and achievable.For a young fella from a trailer court to become a great horse trainer and own a 150 acre horse farm in California is just not possible.

The teacher than said,because your paper was grammatically correct and you turned it in on time,I will give you a second chance. A week from today,turn in a new "believable,possible essay" and I will throw out the F.

On the appointed day,the young man came back and turned in the exact same essay with the F. The teacher was surprised,and asked did you not want a second chance. The young boy answered,no,"it is not about chances,it is about dreams. You can keep the F and I will keep my dream.


That young man later became probably the greatest and most famous horse trainer the world has ever known. He has a 125 acre horse farm in California (he said it fell 25 acres short) but was more than perfect in every other way.


While horses and carpentry are miles apart,the moral of the story is the same. Do not let those filled with a bunch of unfulfilled aspirations and possibly shattered dreams dampen yours.


You may want to make a trip to southern California,while there ask Monte Roberts to tell you a thing or two on how to go about fulfilling dreams. Your question is not wrong.This forum is possibly the incorrect venue for your questions.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

fjn,

I knew second sentence in, what the story was, and it's a famous one.

I think Jack Canfield is one of the motivational speakers that has used it as an example.


:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> fjn,
> 
> I knew second sentence in, what the story was, and it's a famous one.
> 
> ...





Yeah,Jack may have told that story in one of his books. I actually read it in the book Monte Roberts wrote. It was sort of an autobiography / just neat book. I have always loved horses and have had them for most of my life.Many people in the world over will probably claim Monte Roberts is the undisputed greatest horse trainer that ever lived. I'M not talking what I heard,but what I saw. I went to one of his clinics at the Pepsi Coliseum in Indianapolis a number of years ago. Met the man (very approachable and sincere)


If you get a chance,watch the documentary the BBC did about him. It is beyond fabulous.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

fjn said:


> Yeah,Jack may have told that story in one of his books. I actually read it in the book Monte Roberts wrote. It was sort of an autobiography / just neat book. I have always loved horses and have had them for most of my life.Many people in the world over will probably claim Monte Roberts is the undisputed greatest horse trainer that ever lived. I'M not talking what I heard,but what I saw. I went to one of his clinics at the Pepsi Coliseum in Indianapolis a number of years ago. Met the man (very approachable and sincere)
> 
> 
> If you get a chance,watch the documentary the BBC did about him. It is beyond fabulous.


If it comes up, I will watch it.

I didn't mean to take away from your point or experience.

To the contrary, I'm just agreeing that if someone marches to the beat of a different drummer, they just got to go with where their heart leads them, and not be expecting the rest of the world to "get it".

http://www.chickensoup.com/book-story/36239/follow-your-dream


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

MonsieurBon said:


> I'm shocked at the hostility and resentment in these responses. Honestly everyone sounds a bit envious of such a life choice. Almost like "if I can't get that much time off, why should he?"
> 
> My understanding of NZ culture is that people are a lot more modest and a lot less competitive.
> 
> ...


Now that was a bit harsh. I thought most of the responses seemed reasonable. Envy and hostility from everyone? :no: :huh:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It chaps my butt a bit to say it, but this is probably the best time for him to try and pull this off. When I was 19 I worked crazy hours, made good money and never took time to enjoy other things(I did enjoy the work though). Cut to 10 years later and, mostly thanks to a sudden recession, my net worth was only about a year's take home pay. My house had dropped in value by about 30% and so did my income. I could have frittered away all the years in the middle and it wouldn't have made much difference, financially.

Now, I have all kinds of payments that need to be paid, home, vehicle, etc. plus $1500 a month in child care if we want to get to work. Taking a month off and sitting home would cost me a ton of dough. The OP can probably get his fixed expenses down to under a grand at his age. If he has the travel bug then working hard and saving for 6 months could stretch him through the year if he lives on the cheap. More power to him.

My last roommate in Brooklyn actually made a really nice living but we moved into a cheap(ish) apartment so we could both save for one year. After that year he started going around the world and visiting anywhere he could. He went 13 months and I don't even know how many countries. Totally changed his life. He's a teacher in Taiwan now.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I know a couple of tile setters that travel a few months out of the year. One has a house in another country with his wife and the other was just in Israel for a few months. They both do work for HOs and builders and have built a good reputation so they can pick up work easily after they get back. 

Our excavators take off down south for 6 months of the year. 

You may need to work full time for a while to get experience but you can get there eventually. 

I do hope it works out for you. Having the freedom to go where you want and experience the world would be great.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here are two real life experiences I had that paint the word picture in regards to the ambitions of the originator of this thread.


Around thirty five years ago,on a cold snowy day,I spotted an add for a once used air fed sandblasting hood,at give away prices. Called the guy,he lived fairly close,said I'M home stop by if you like,I'M in the garage,bang on the door.


I stop over,he comes to the door,covered in sawdust.I look around his garage and see a bunch of beautiful cabinets nearing completion. I ask,remodeling your kitchen ? That was all he needed to commence explaining his cabinets along with his plan. Turns out,he was in the process of putting the finishing touches on a 75 ft.steel sail boat he built and was at a local marina (world wide port). He said my house is sold,closing in a month or so,me the wife and new born child are setting out to literally sail the globe,and he meant everywhere.

He looked to be about 35,said he was an electrical engineer at one of the huge local mills,quit his job sold his house and had boat and bags packed.

We talked particularities and generalities,he said,most people bust their butts their life long,thinking they will retire with a sack of money,buy a sail boat travel the world. He said it don't work that way,he said,sailing is hard work,most people are worn out,have health issues etc.bottom line,they end up an armchair sailor. He said I'm the real thing. When I'M done,there will always be another house to buy and another job to get.



Other story (short) a wise old man once told me,"follow your heart,you can always get more money,you can never ever get more time. The last thing you want is to be laying on your back,staring at the ceiling,waiting for the grim reaper to collect you up and have regrets. The worst ones would be missed opportunities to follow your dreams and settle for a life of mediocrity."


I have said several times on CT,if you work your fingers to the bone,all you end up with is bony fingers.:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

fjn said:


> Here are two real life experiences I had that paint the word picture in regards to the ambitions of the originator of this thread.
> 
> 
> Around thirty five years ago,on a cold snowy day,I spotted an add for a once used air fed sandblasting hood,at give away prices. Called the guy,he lived fairly close,said I'M home stop by if you like,I'M in the garage,bang on the door.
> ...


While I totally agree with the spirit of that, as to there always being "more money and work", tell that to the Walmart greeter... :whistling

The OP is young enough to write his own ticket and not even know it... his youth IS THE KEY, if he uses it correctly... I've given the examples many times over the years that if you were 20 years old, you'd only have to save $200/mo with an average 8% return and you'd retire a millionaire... this assumes you NEVER change the $100/mo. (which obviously you'll make more and be able to save more as you get older and more advanced in your career) and that you can't get more than 8% (you can)...

But the real life challenge I see for him is that he JUST STARTED a few months ago and he's already concerned more about how many months off vacationing than working... that's fine if your Sam Maloof and can command top dollar...

So the question I would ask... if you don't already have a plan for saving money for the future which can make you RICH, when so little is required to achieve it, how realistic is a plan of moving to another country, and working in essence PT with a focus on vacationing going to get you a career where you can command the money you need to live, save, insure yourself, buy the necessities of life, and oh yeah ... vacationing across the world?

A dream without a plan is a pipe dream... we've all had them... but IMHO, we don't do this young man a favor by giving him false hope in the face of what he's posted thus far... 

Dream, dream BIG, but have a plan... hope is an EXCELLENT life tool, until it's beaten to death by life circumstances that don't go your way and you realize the life you COULD have had if you planned it better...

It's why when people have the LEAST amount of expenses (and I include myself in this) when they are young find ways to blow the very money that could put them on a path to achieve their dreams...

I TRULY hope that he can pull it off and prove me wrong, wrong, wrong... but I also know that anyone who's lived for any length of time knows the wall he's up against with just starting a new career, a move to a new country, and thinking that a lot of work is not in his future to achieve his dream...


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

stereOMantra said:


> I am a go getter. This is about me wanting to travel and see the world a lot more than the standard 2-4 weeks a year. And I am looking for ways to achieve that. Maybe I struck a nerve with everyone because it seems like I want an easy path to work half the year. I'm entirely willing to work as hard as I can to reach this point, going into my early to mid 30s or even later until I can afford this lifestyle.
> 
> I know how important contacts and connections are. Hopefully I'll be able to find people in NZ who understand where I want to go in the long term.


Join the Navy as a SeaBee

See the world and learn to build EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Well,the world is full of reasons why one should never take risks. That is the reason my favorite animal is the turtle........they have to stick their neck out to make a move.


This scene paints the story of plans vs. serendipity.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

fjn said:


> Well,the world is full of reasons why one should never take risks. That is the reason my favorite animal is the turtle........they have to stick their neck out to make a move.
> 
> This scene paints the story of plans vs. serendipity.
> 
> ...







That didn't work out to well for Mr. Dawson... :whistling :laughing:

Rose however, had a plan, worked at it, and lived a full life... :thumbsup:







Love the analogy of the turtle BTW... :thumbsup:

Dream... Dream BIG... as far as we know, you only pass through this life once...

Or who knows, we could come back as the turtle... problem solved... :clap:


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

fjn said:


> Just to provide a different perspective. Your best answers will come from people who have done what you are aspiring to do. They may or may not come from the ranks of carpenters or other building trades.I have known a handful of people that have done / are doing what you want to do.
> 
> Travel is an extremely interesting way to expand ones perspective.Perhaps,asking people who have never done it,don't believe,it can be done,wish they did,or are possibly a bit more than a little jealous of your dream are the wrong ones to ask.
> 
> ...


What if my dream is to work 1 month a year?
Or not work at all?
Some dreams are not possible.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

heavy_d said:


> What if my dream is to work 1 month a year?
> Or not work at all?
> Some dreams are not possible.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk



As the old saying goes,if you think you can or think you can't,you are right.


Well all things are relevant,many years ago,Ralph W. Emmerson wrote in his essay called Compensation "every time you gain something,you have to loose something,and every time loose something you have to gain something".


What he meant in that essay is probably a deeper topic than can be covered in this thread.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure. I'm an optimistic guy. But let's say 1000 guys have the same dream to be the best horsetrainer in the world. 999 are going to fail. 


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> Sure. I'm an optimistic guy. But let's say 1000 guys have the same dream to be the best horsetrainer in the world. 999 are going to fail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Same for telling kids they can make it to the NBA.

We can blow smoke up his butt, or keep it real. I don't see the problem. 

....on the other hand, I can think of a couple 'out-o-the-box" ways (given some assumptions)....but I'll be darned if I'll offer them to some noob who started out six months ago.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

So you want to work for 6 months of the year?

Move to Alberta and work in the oil patch or move to British Columbia and be a Logger.


----------



## PAS INC (Apr 24, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> So you want to work for 6 months of the year?
> 
> Move to Alberta and work in the oil patch or move to British Columbia and be a Logger.


That's a winner, Along with heavy highway construction.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

heavy_d said:


> What if my dream is to work 1 month a year?
> Or not work at all?
> Some dreams are not possible.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Its totally possible. You just have to accept the consequences. Like living on the street for two years until your ssi kicks in and you get your section 8 voucher.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Most contractors take the winter off here. Me personally I bust ass almost 7 days a week 12 to 16 hours a day, I live very modestly and I'll retire before I'm 50. That my goal anyways. Then I'll travel the world and live on a beach and all that good chit. Id rather bust ass now than when I'm 60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

KAP said:


> The OP is young enough to write his own ticket and not even know it... his youth IS THE KEY, if he uses it correctly... I've given the examples many times over the years that if you were 20 years old, you'd only have to save $200/mo with an average 8% return and you'd retire a millionaire... this assumes you NEVER change the $100/mo. (which obviously you'll make more and be able to save more as you get older and more advanced in your career) and that you can't get more than 8% (you can)...


I'm not saying that his way is better than yours but your way doesn't really work either. The numbers don't hold up for his age group(or mine for that matter). $200 a month for the next 45 years at 8% would be just under a million. After taxes and inflation that equals $124k of today's dollars. If you're in your 50's or 60's, retiring a millionaire sounds great. If you're under 40, it's a necessity.

The reason I point this out is because my parent's gave me similar advice, and I followed it. After 16 years, my investment portfolio is worth pretty much what I put into it. 

I'm not saying that investing is a bad idea or that we shouldn't do it, but it isn't as certain or bulletproof as it can sound. It very much depends on when you get in, and when you get out. I also bought a house well before the peak and my equity is currently worth slightly less than my deposit. Again, not a bad idea, but not bulletproof.

If I'd spent more time in my 20's having a bit more fun. I'd still have those memories but my net worth wouldn't be much lower. Just pointing out the other side of the coin.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> I'm not saying that his way is better than yours but your way doesn't really work either.


He can follow whatever path works for him... But based on what's been posted IMHO he is going to have a harder time than he thinks...

If not, and he proves us wrong (I HOPE he does) then he can get rich showing others how to do it... you wouldn't pay $29.99 to find out how he pulled it off? I would... heck, I'd buy it for my kids/grandkids...

But this is a forum about helping one another and I'd rather point out some gaps in his current thinking that he might not be considering and save him YEARS of struggle and wasted time than just say _*"hey man, follow your dream... I don't have specifics but go for it"*_... 

As I've said dream... Dream BIG... but a dream without a plan is a pipe dream...




EthanB said:


> The numbers don't hold up for his age group(or mine for that matter). $200 a month for the next 45 years at 8% would be just under a million.


EthanB, as you can see below, it's actually over a million (but if your calculator is telling you different, adjust up/down accordingly - no sense getting lost in the minutiae; important factor is starting young)... You're forgetting a major component to this... this was assuming you never increased the amount you saved each month and that you couldn't get more than 8% (which you can on both accounts DRAMATICALLY affecting the outcome)... if you only increased the amount you save each month by $150/mo each year and kept it that way for each decade...

20's x 10 years of $200/month = $24,000
30's x 10 years of $350/month = $42,000
40's x 10 years of $500/month = $60,000
50's x 10 years of $650/month = $78,000
60's x 5 years of $800/month = $48,000

Total saved = $252,000.00

That averages out to about $467/month starting at age 20 (if you wanted to start early and never change the amount each month) and retiring at 65... and you'll have accumulated...

At 8% average... $2,354,162.32
At 10% average... $4,465,656.45
At 12% average... $8,601,483.80

Which would you rather pay taxes/inflation on? If you do 2 jobs a month, you'd only have to increase your prices LESS than $250/job and find a vehicle for whatever interest you want to earn... if you can increase your price to give to a bank to offer credit cards, I think you'd be worth the same...

If you dedicate only 2 hours/week of your time online to such activity, that would give you 100 HOURS every year to educate yourself on what you can do... 




EthanB said:


> After taxes and inflation that equals $124k of today's dollars. If you're in your 50's or 60's, retiring a millionaire sounds great. If you're under 40, it's a necessity.


Tell that to the vast majority who retire with less than $10K and SS...

But if you're saying retiring a millionaire is a necessity, even though according to your calculations it will only equal $124K of today's dollars, all the more reason to get started early... (I'd also encourage you to not bother with those "projected" taxes/inflation calculators as a tool as not only have they been historically wrong but don't take into consideration people's retirement/tax strategies - for example, if you did Roth IRA your whole life... no taxes due)




EthanB said:


> The reason I point this out is because my parent's gave me similar advice, and I followed it. After 16 years, my investment portfolio is worth pretty much what I put into it.


Then based on that information alone, IMHO you're not actively investing... for your portfolio to be worth what you put into it, it would have had to have garned very little interest even taking into consideration taxes and inflation over 16 years...

If you have any amount above five figures saved (less even), that money can be parlayed into larger sums through a variety of means including tax free... but if the strategy is to stick into an "account" (mutual fund, IRA, etc.) and hope for the best, it's better than getting nothing, but there are better ways...




EthanB said:


> I'm not saying that investing is a bad idea or that we shouldn't do it, but it isn't as certain or bulletproof as it can sound. It very much depends on when you get in, and when you get out. I also bought a house well before the peak and my equity is currently worth slightly less than my deposit. Again, not a bad idea, but not bulletproof.


You're only looking at the equity... unless you don't have a mortgage, you've also benefited from the mortgage/property deduction every year I assume... which is most likely in the five-figure range it saved you if you bought your house that far back...




EthanB said:


> If I'd spent more time in my 20's having a bit more fun. I'd still have those memories but my net worth wouldn't be much lower. Just pointing out the other side of the coin.


Well hypotheticals can go all over the place, but having fun costs money (obviously not everything does but then again, we're awake 112 hours/week so what was stopping you from having the fun in the first place in your 20's?)... But consider... you'd also not have the 16 years of saving you do now and being in a house most likely, or less savings/less house if you worked less... 


I WISH someone had show me this stuff when I was younger... for those with eyes...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

That example, as you know, makes a lot more sense than saying $200 a month. I knew what you were getting at but the first example didn't work out, by the numbers. This example would give someone a bit over $2 million in 45 years. Which is about $500k in today's dollars. That's enough to retire on fairly comfortably, with SS. Whether SS will be there in 45 years is another question. Personally, I think something similar will.

As far as some of the other points go I'll stick with my position. Your advice is good, all things considered, but others aren't doing him a disservice advising him how to achieve his dream. I know more than a few people that make well over $50k a year and don't work more than 1000 hours a year. I'm not wired that way, obviously. 

As far as the house and investing, etc.. It's about timing. I did things low and slow, bought at a good price, set a fair bit aside, but things don't just grow evenly all the time. Since I turned 21 in 2000, the S&P is only up 7% TOTAL over inflation. The houses in my hometown are down 25%. So yeah, I have saved taxes and equity but all my savings over that time are really only up about 10% over cash value. I know a lot of people my age that don't even have that kind of return. And a lot of folks who were about to retire in 2007 that won't be doing it any time soon.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Eh, It could be done, but not quite how you are picturing it. You'll need to pick a seasonal business (like decks, landscaping, etc) and work it during the busy season, you won't live high, but if you put aside and budget correctly you can do it. You need to live cheap not only during the time off but the time you are making money. A good friend is a landscaper (really more lawn maintenance but also does landscaping) and he has a 6-7 month season and he may do an odd job here and there in the other months. He also does snow removal but that is all extra, he is budgeted out to live the year on his normal work season. 

As a single guy I think it would be easy, I could easily live for a year off what I do in 6 months if I had no family. But I'd also live in a much smaller place possibly in a camper if I was planning on only working 6 months a year because I'd want to go places so the camper would be needed.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I think I could work four months a year without the family. All they need is everything.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Seriously. I wanted to cry when I realized I spent over $18 grand on childcare in a 12 month period AND you're capped at 3k in deductions per kid.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> That example, as you know, makes a lot more sense than saying $200 a month. I knew what you were getting at but the first example didn't work out, by the numbers. This example would give someone a bit over $2 million in 45 years. Which is about $500k in today's dollars.




EthanB said:


> $200 a month for the next 45 years at 8% would be just under a million. After taxes and inflation that equals $124k of today's dollars.


Just curious... what calculator are you using that shows just under a million would be worth $124K in today's dollars but $2 million would be worth four times as much at $500K in today's dollar?... :blink:





EthanB said:


> That's enough to retire on fairly comfortably, with SS. Whether SS will be there in 45 years is another question. Personally, I think something similar will.
> 
> As far as some of the other points go I'll stick with my position. Your advice is good, all things considered, but others aren't doing him a disservice advising him how to achieve his dream. I know more than a few people that make well over $50k a year and don't work more than 1000 hours a year. I'm not wired that way, obviously.


I think the missing issue is this...

stereOMantra said:


> This is about me wanting to travel and see the world a lot more than the standard 2-4 weeks a year.


It's not just about finding a job that will give him up to 6 months of the year off to travel, and still pay his living expenses... Traveling the world costs LOTS of money... even if you're backpacking through Europe... your rent/mortgage/living expenses where you live still needs to be paid, etc. not to mention business insurance, etc. not to mention saving money for the future, while he's out traveling the world...

Like I said, if he is successful in pulling that off, he can become rich selling how he did it, because there certainly seems to be a lot of interest on this thread to find out how... 

Add to this, he is just starting out, with very little experience moving to a new country... 

Based on what he's posting, he has challenges IMHO that he might not be considering... that's all my posts on the subject have been about...




EthanB said:


> As far as the house and investing, etc.. It's about timing. I did things low and slow, bought at a good price, set a fair bit aside, but things don't just grow evenly all the time. Since I turned 21 in 2000, the S&P is only up 7% TOTAL over inflation. The houses in my hometown are down 25%. So yeah, I have saved taxes and equity but all my savings over that time are really only up about 10% over cash value. I know a lot of people my age that don't even have that kind of return. And a lot of folks who were about to retire in 2007 that won't be doing it any time soon.


EthanB, I don't know your personal finances and it's none of my business, but it sounds like you're relying on the market for your returns... putting aside there are other avenues to get you better returns than 7% (but you're saying 7% over inflation), even if you started out with $500 opening an account and only put in $100/month and averaged 7%, after 16 years, you would have put in $19,700, and you investment would be worth almost twice that at $37,284... so I guess I'm not following how you only have 10% over cash value in your savings and add to it, your not taking into consideration the money you saved on the taxes for your mortgage that offset equity/savings loss...

All that aside, with all the posts thus far, hopefully the OP looks at it from all angles and really sets himself up a plan to achieve what he is attempting to achieve and keeps in contact with us on his successes/challenges...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Reading the thread, that old euphemism kept lopping in my head: 

"Most men lead lives of quiet desperation".

And wouldn't you know it - playing on some cable channel last night was "The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty".

All I know is I've gone on a couple of Crocodile Dundee "Walkabouts" in my life, and it did not cost a fortune.

Tell you what though, travelling around the country, living off the moolah in your pocket or what you can earn with your hands daily - teaches you much more about economics and budgeting than anything college or your parents ever can.:thumbsup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

We're derailing a fair bit here but it's somewhat on the topic...maybe.



KAP said:


> Just curious... what calculator are you using that shows just under a million would be worth $124K in today's dollars but $2 million would be worth four times as much at $500K in today's dollar?... :blink:


Two different numbers there. In the first case it was after taxes and inflation, the second scenario was only factoring inflation as you brought up variable tax rates Roth IRAs. A million would be $250k in today's dollars.



KAP said:


> EthanB, I don't know your personal finances and it's none of my business, but it sounds like you're relying on the market for your returns... putting aside there are other avenues to get you better returns than 7% (but you're saying 7% over inflation), even if you started out with $500 opening an account and only put in $100/month and averaged 7%, after 16 years, you would have put in $19,700, and you investment would be worth almost twice that at $37,284... so I guess I'm not following how you only have 10% over cash value in your savings and add to it, your not taking into consideration the money you saved on the taxes for your mortgage that offset equity/savings loss...


I know the numbers on my house. There were tax savings and principal payments but if I were to sell that house today, I'd walk away with less than my down payment in cash. Add it to my tax savings and you're looking at about 10% over the down payment. That's actually a lot better than a couple years ago.

The S&P number I wrote there is wrong, I was putting two sentences together, and it's actually 6% anyway. So S&P has an average return of around 6% but the annualized return after inflation was under 2% over the past 16 years. When I look at my investments, many of the monthly contributions I made were during the drops of 2002 and 2008/9 which dropped those returns even lower. Some investments did better than the S&P, but overall, my total gains have actually only been round 10-15%.

That should clarify my experience. Obviously, if I had started in 1997, I'd be in a different position. Really, if I'd left all that money sitting in a bank and invested in 2009, I'd have made 2x the return.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey new kid, I think you're a sniveling little chit of a brat and want money for nothing and chit for free because you're mommy told you you're good enough and breathing makes you entitled... Go play a video game.

If that upsets you, carpentry probably isn't in you're bag. Questions like this are stupid. Just work, when you can play, just figure it out. None of us are Daddy and going to hold your hand, nut up and do something instead of talking about it. My Dad told me to stop talking and do it. I did, traveled all over Europe. 

Talking about it got me no where. If your feelings get hurt easily, I would tend to shy away from construction, we're not exactly soft-hearted folk.


----------



## Dylan G (Apr 3, 2016)

Very entertaining, I wish I could've traveled the world for a month or two..
Don't get married


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

You can join the Union. Work 6month's and get laid off the other 6months. Ha


----------



## Jimmer (Sep 12, 2007)

The first trick is to get really, really good at something. It could be a single specialty, it could be putting together several trades to become one stop shopping for a niche market.

Second, work your way into a community. Not too big (no one will hear of you) not too small (not enough work). It has to be a group you feel comfortable with, understand, can develop loyalty from, and for whom you can solve problems, plus no real competition at the core of what you do. For instance, you could remodel for people with no visual sense if you can make their dreams happen, if you are the best they can easily find at that job.

Third, you need to be able to fine tune your needs. You can't buy everything in the store, but you can invest in a couple things you really love— say travel and surfing, writing and history, drinking and girls— no, that one won't work, that's two expensive hobbies. 

Fourth, spend a lot of time looking at what gives things value, and how that value relates to your work. Say no to things that don't fit your profile, unless they get you somewhere you really want to be.

Your goals are to understand how to be valuable, to maintain connection while you are off enjoying, and to work efficiently when you work. There's a lot more to it, but this is enough to start you off.


As you work this path, it might become clear to you that there is something that calls you more than carpentry. If so, don't be afraid to grab it.

BEst of luck!


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

If you want to make 6 figures you need to work everyday.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Needles said:


> If you want to make 6 figures you need to work everyday.





No you don't. You just need to work more from the shoulders up.All working your fingers to the bone will get you is bony fingers.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry, I love that line.


OP, you're a young man. Follow Ethan's advice and go **** off somewhere immediately. Just go. If you want to travel, just do it. You won't starve to death. That's so hard to do. Water is still free and the human body only needs to eat every few weeks to survive. You're young. You can sleep in an alley. You can sleep in a doorway. If your game is tight, you can sleep in some girl's bed.
Go. Go now. It gets harder in your late 20's. It's very hard now in my 30's. Last night I lied and said I needed to gather some tools in the shop for a while around 9pm. I needed to pick up a router. I spent the rest of my time drinking a couple beers in peace and staring at the sky quietly. It was great. Point is, it's hard to get that time once life gets its tentacles around you.

Going forward, you can make the 6 month work schedule happen for you. You just have to get in with the right people. Find the sympathetic crowd who you can crew up with when you're in town. You need to understand that that lifestyle comes with sacrifices like stability, roots, creature comforts, etc.
If you're cool with seat-of-your-pants life, go grab it. It's right there. 

Good luck, man.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

What's next, an "Average Gibson?"


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

QuitsTheInternetGibson


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You can't log in on your account Easy?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

HardGibson said:


> Sorry, I love that line.
> 
> 
> OP, you're a young man. Follow Ethan's advice and go **** off somewhere immediately. Just go. If you want to travel, just do it. You won't starve to death. That's so hard to do. Water is still free and the human body only needs to eat every few weeks to survive. You're young. You can sleep in an alley. You can sleep in a doorway. If your game is tight, you can sleep in some girl's bed.
> ...


Every person is certainly different and that reminded me of this scene... 






Didn't work out too well for Mr. Dawson though... :whistling 


One of the ironies is that while you're young, you have the flexibility to make more mistakes, take more chances, etc. and recuperate from the same...

It's also the period of your life where you can have the biggest impact in setting yourself up for later in life to do the things worry (or almost) free that you envision now and enjoy it... not to say you can't have fun along the way... :clap:

The one thing you cannot get back , no matter which path you choose, is time...


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> You can join the Union. Work 6month's and get laid off the other 6months. Ha



I'm a union carpenter. around here, you're only laid off by choice or if you're a total **** worker.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> Hey new kid, I think you're a sniveling little chit of a brat and want money for nothing and chit for free because you're mommy told you you're good enough and breathing makes you entitled... Go play a video game.
> 
> If that upsets you, carpentry probably isn't in you're bag. Questions like this are stupid. Just work, when you can play, just figure it out. None of us are Daddy and going to hold your hand, nut up and do something instead of talking about it. My Dad told me to stop talking and do it. I did, traveled all over Europe.
> 
> Talking about it got me no where. If your feelings get hurt easily, I would tend to shy away from construction, we're not exactly soft-hearted folk.


Whoa .....Billy bad ass....and now we have "Hard" Gibson too. You guys are scaring me. 

Cut the kid some slack he's young and trying to feel his way through. Maybe he wasn't fortunate enough to have a prick old man who pushed him into the live of privilege you enjoy 

I swear these internet forums...you can be whoever you wanna be, make up stories about how rich and famous you are and how the golden gloves hang on the mantle above your trophy wife....STFU


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I was encouraging him to live in a van.


----------

